# Busted



## shadco (Mar 29, 2020)

These 2 are becoming inseparable.










.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You should put this in the June photo contest! Theme is Goldens and cats this month.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> You should put this in the June photo contest! Theme is Goldens and cats this month.


will probably take me a month to get a decent photo with one of my cats.. lol


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

JerseyChris said:


> will probably take me a month to get a decent photo with one of my cats.. lol


I'd have to get a cat first......


----------



## Nened (9 mo ago)

They are so cute! I plan to get a cat soon but I am afraid of my dog's reaction. I hope they will be friends one day. I have already read all the articles here www.catfoodpoint.com/how-much-wet-dry-food-feed-cat/ and bought everything needed. You can't even imagine how I am nervous.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

FurdogDad said:


> I'd have to get a cat first......


Dogs > Cats..


----------

